# Food Safety News - 04/10/2022 Competition aims to boost safe local food in two countries



## daveomak.fs (Apr 11, 2022)

​



​
Competition aims to boost safe local food in two countries​By News Desk on Apr 10, 2022 12:03 am
EatSafe has launched a challenge to improve food safety in Ethiopia and Nigeria. Evidence and Action Towards Safe, Nutritious Food (EatSafe) is a five-year program led by the Global Alliance for Improved Nutrition (GAIN) and funded by the United States Agency for International Development (USAID). In 2019, 33 percent of surveyed Ethiopians and 20 percent of Nigerians said they... Continue Reading


Seattle-King County Public Health suspects raw oysters as cause of norovirus illnesses​By News Desk on Apr 09, 2022 04:19 pm
Public Health is investigating an outbreak of norovirus-like illness associated with vomiting, diarrhea, abdominal pain, and chills at Il Terrazzo Carmine, an Italian restaurant located at 411 1st Ave S, in Seattle. Raw oysters are suspected as the likely source of illness.  However,  it is not uncommon for norovirus outbreaks to involve multiple contaminated food... Continue Reading


----------

